# Help Day 16 Of Flower,will I See Harvest?



## INTHEDES (Jan 18, 2009)

1. How tall are your plants now? 
         6"-2' 
2. How far from the lights are the tops of your plants? Is this aconstant distance or have you changed it recently? 
          2' araned accordingly
3. How old are they? 
          1-2 mont clone & seed
4. What strain are they? 
  NEPALESE KUSH(SEED),CANDY SHIVA( CLONES),PURPLE KUSH(CLONE)CAREMEL KUSH(SEED 2X BUDDING)BUBBA KUSH(CLONE)MASTERKUSH(SEED)
5. Did you start them from seed or clone? 
   SEE ABOVE
6. What type of containers are you using and what size are they in gallons?

   1-3 GALLONS
*WHAT TYPE OF GROW DO YOU HAVE?*


7. Dirt? 
    NEP,2 BUBBA,2MASTER,CARAMEL KUSH
8. What mixture of dirt or type of dirt did you use? 
     FOX FARM OCEANS FORREST,& EGG SHELL, DECOMPOSING FISH
9. Is it a type that has added nutrients like "Miracle Grow"? 
     GHP 3 PART
10. What mixture of perlite, vermiculite and other additives have you used if any? 
      HYDROTON CLAY
11. Hydroponic? 

       YES CANDY SHIVA,PURPLE KUSH,BUBBA KUSH
*WHAT TYPE OF HYDROPONIC SYSTEM DO YOU USE?*


12. Ebb and Flow 
     YEP 4X4
13. NFT 

14. Bubbler/Deep Water 
      EXP. W/ SOIL ABOVE BUBBLER(DWC)

*WHAT TYPE OF MEDIA DO YOU USE?* 


15. Gravel 

16. Hydroton 
      30%
17. Rockwool slab 
      70% ROCKWOOL CUBES(LITTLE SQUARES MIXED IN W/ 30% HYDROTON W/ SLAB IN MIDDLE)

*WHAT TYPE OF LIGHTS DO YOU USE?* 


18. Fluorescent 

19. Halide

20. HPS 
      2 COOL TUBES
21. Wattage? 
       600 X2= 1200
22. Ballast, is it digital or analog? 
       DIGI
23. Is it remote or in your grow area? 
       OUT SIDE
24. What nutrients are you feeding your plants? 
       GHP 3 PART

*HYDROPONIC FERTS?*


25. What brand? What mix? What strength? 
      ? 2/3 DIRECTIONS,NO EC/TDS PEN YET
26. How often, and when was the last time?
       EBB-N-FLO,DAILY(STAYS REAL MOIST)

*SOIL FERTS?* 


27. What brand? What strength? What mix? 
      SAME
28. How often, and when was the last time?
      2/3 FERT   
      1/3 WATER ONLY

*ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS OF THE GROW AREA*


29. Do you use ventilation for your indoor grow? 
      YES
30. If so, what do you use? 
      VORTEC 2500/MIN(IN TENT 4'X9'X7',HEPPA FILT ON FLAPS)
31. Do you use a fan?
     YES 
32. What type of fan and where is it pointed? What speed? 
     ? TWORDS PLANTS MED.
33. Temperature of the grow area?
      69-81
34. Humidity of the grow area? 
     30-43
35. Is CO2 being introduced? What method? 
      YEP 20 GAL RATE OF 1900 PER MIN 4 2 MIN ALT.FAN MOIST DISCHARGE)
36. Do you use Odor Control, (carbon, ionizer, ozone gen)? 
      CARBON FILTER& ONA BLOCK
37. Do you use LST? HST? 
     WHAT R THERE?


 AS YOU CAN SEE I HAVE A COUPLE OF VARIETIES OF MEDICAL GROWIN EVERY THING WAS GOIN ALONG O.K. UNTIL I WENT TO 12/12.4 THE MOST PART THE BUDS R FORMIN( ALL FEMALES )BUT MY OLDER FAN LEAVES ARE BURNING( FROM THE TIPS EVENTUALY TAKING OVER THE ENTIRE LEAF.),LEAVING ME WORRIED.HERES A COUPLE PICS




MY BATTERY DIED SO I'LL POST MORE TOMORROW.BUT BASICLY I HAVE NUMEROUS(ALL) HAVE LEAVES INBETWEEN AND WORSE THAN SEEN ABOVE.
 THAN YOU FOR YOUR TIME & YOUR EXPERTICE.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 18, 2009)

What are your temps high and low and what is your PH?


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 18, 2009)

68 Low 81 High,myEXAUST Fan Is In 15 Min On/off Intervoles.my Soil Stays Around 6.2-6.6& Hydro 5.5-6


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 18, 2009)

is it the soil or the hydro plants showing this problem?


----------



## POTUS (Jan 18, 2009)

Let me see if I have this correct; you are using the GH 3 part Flora mix in your dirt and Hydro?

If so, what type of mix are you doing?

For flowering with plants that size, I would use nothing stronger than a half strength mix in the hydro and 1/8th in your dirt. Mix it according to the bottle directions, 1Green-2Brown-3Orange, Green being the vegging solution, Brown being the Micro and Orange being the flowering.

Anything stronger than that will cause the burn you have.

For now, flush your dirt grows with 15 times the capacity of the grow pots and drain and refill your hydro reservoir with the proper mix and then run it for about an hour, continuously.

That will fix your over-nute problem that is obvious in your description and pic.

The GH nutes instructions are NOT CORRECT for weed. If you use what they suggest, your plants will burn every time.

The ratios are correct, but not the amounts.

Mix it like they say. THEN water it down by half. Make TWO gallons from each gallon by adding water.

The leaves that are burnt won't heal. Leave any leaf with less than half damage, on the plant. Any leaf with more than half damage, remove it with a sharp cutter. Don't get crazy on this. Remove ONLY the ones where more than half of the leaf is BROWN. Not yellow, BROWN.

Good luck. Let us all know how it goes!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 18, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> The GH nutes instructions are NOT CORRECT for weed. If you use what they suggest, your plants will burn every time.
> 
> The ratios are correct, but not the amounts


 
This is the most intelligent statement about GH nuits that could ever be posted.

I too use GH 3 part, and I use it just like POTUS says, go half strength.


----------



## POTUS (Jan 18, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> This is the most intelligent statement about GH nuits that could ever be posted.
> 
> I too use GH 3 part, and I use it just like POTUS says, go half strength.


I start at the seedling stage with 1/8th strength until they are at least 6" tall. Then I progress to 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 and full strength as the plants will take it.

Experience. There is no alternative.

If it were easy, we'd all be growing it...........wait, we ARE all growing it...hehe


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you all 4 your input,I will post more pics of the problem/ corrections.


----------



## Medman (Jan 24, 2009)

Another thing to always keep in mind is as a flowering plant starts producing buds, the lower leaves that aren't getting much light will be sacrificed to give the buds more energy.


----------



## fishcabo (Feb 16, 2009)

POTUS knows whats up.


----------

